# 400amp multi service, advice please



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

does your utility provider supply a 400 amp self contained meter or trans socket or do you have to unstall a ct cabinet. line and load wires in a meter channel over 200 amps are usually in different "compartment " or divided. In my juristiction anything over 200 amp has to be installed on unistrut 3/4 " or equivalent


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I've got this one in the works, right now I have a building w' a total of nine meters, one is concealed inside a store in the front, the other is on the side w/ the equipment in the delis basement, five meters and fuse boxes for 2nd floor apts, three meters and mains in the rear for three additional apts. My scope is the side bank.The deli is in my contract and the L/L knows the service needs to be addressed . I want to install a 400 amp riser to a 400 amp switch l/h side of troft, exit switch r/h top corner into troft via 4" grounding chase nipple and twin w/p locknuts into l/h side of troft, individual drops to bypass meters(LIPA) and 8 ckt w/p m/b panels below 5 out six meters. This is basically a question for LIPA experienced electricians, they often refuse crossovers of conductors line and load in meterpans, does this apply to switchgear ? second, I have noticed a recent trend of multi services and larger switchgear being mounted on racks built off the finish of the building, is this a new code ?


LIPA has some quirky rules and the smart thing would be to go to local office (Brentwood, Patchogue, or Riverhead) and set up a walk through with a service rep.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

that 3m skotchcoat is fantastic stuff....godbless you and all who apply it


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is this building all the same owner? Unless you have exceptionally nice inspectors and power company people, it's going to be really tough to just work on one section of a service that's so effed up and spread out like that.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> LIPA has some quirky rules and the smart thing would be to go to local office (Brentwood, Patchogue, or Riverhead) and set up a walk through with a service rep.


Last year they let me use an existing MDP as a splice box for an 800 amp service. I removed the CTs and nippled through the exterior wall to a 800 amp switch and modular meterbank to divide an existing service. Sometimes they are rather flexible.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Is this building all the same owner? Unless you have exceptionally nice inspectors and power company people, it's going to be really tough to just work on one section of a service that's so effed up and spread out like that.


I was thinking about getting out of using a disconnect since there is a firewall, however the utility co. is requiring an architectural report on the wall if that where the case. I'd rather install the disconnect than wait and pay for an architect . The only stipulation LIPA is requiring is using the factory KO's in the main switch and meet minimum wire bending requirements.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Nephi said:


> does your utility provider supply a 400 amp self contained meter or trans socket or do you have to unstall a ct cabinet. line and load wires in a meter channel over 200 amps are usually in different "compartment " or divided. In my juristiction anything over 200 amp has to be installed on unistrut 3/4 " or equivalent


I decided to eat a few dollars and mount everything off kindorf so it can breath. The job is located about 1000 yards from the ocean.


----------

